# Transgender



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Has anyone here know someone all the way going through the process? I have known a few that were most of the way complete, but met them after name changes and living as the new gender for a while. 
This Christmas I found out that a young man who I have known since his birth has moved to another state, and begun the process. He/she was advised to place distance from everyone previously known and let the old gender/ person "die".
I am having a bit of a time letting go of 21 years of memories and pictures by just saying "that person is dead" Don't transgender people have to have a childhood and memories shared with family?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah, cut it out now, he isn't going ALL the way is he? lol.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ah, cut it out now, he isn't going ALL the way is he? lol.


Cut what out?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

DKWunlimited said:


> Has anyone here know someone all the way going through the process? I have known a few that were most of the way complete, but met them after name changes and living as the new gender for a while.
> This Christmas I found out that a young man who I have known since his birth has moved to another state, and begun the process. He/she was advised to place distance from everyone previously known and let the old gender/ person "die".
> I am having a bit of a time letting go of 21 years of memories and pictures by just saying "that person is dead" Don't transgender people have to have a childhood and memories shared with family?


The memories are not gone just like they are not gone when someone in your life dies. It is however easier for many to start anew when the process is finished instead of fighting friends and family that hang on to the old gender through the process.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

painterswife said:


> The memories are not gone just like they are not gone when some in your life dies. It is however easier for many to start anew when the process is finished instead of fighting friends and family that hang on to the old gender through the process.


I think they should be left alone to live their lives as they see fit.....
Who cares ...?......


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I know transgender people and it is easier for some and VERY difficult for others. A lot depends on the support given from their family. Many people still don't understand the transgender problem and condemn that person for being unnatural and sinful. For a transgender person with family of that nature, it WOULD be best to just move away, let that person die to them and begin a new life in your own new way.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can tell you that I, at least, would MUCH rather see a T gal and a guy walking hand in hand, then 2 guys doing the same. I know, your going to say, Whats the diff?, and I don't know. Cant explain it. That's just how I see it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> I can tell you that I, at least, would MUCH rather see a T gal and a guy walking hand in hand, then 2 guys doing the same. I know, your going to say, Whats the diff?, and I don't know. Cant explain it. That's just how I see it.


How would you be able to tell if you saw a transgendered person or not?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Spose it would depend on looks.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I would also suppose I could walk right by some and not even notice, and that with me checking them out.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

I’m hung up on the term, isn’t this simply gay?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Nah. I'm not sure exactly, but I gather it means the person identifies him(or her) self as the opposite sex. Whereas gay people can be men, or women who are homosexual, transgender is another step, as identifying as a woman. Or man.
Someone can be gay and still think of themselves as whatever sex they were born with. Others feel like they are the opposite sex, but just born with the wrong body.

Where you run into problems is when somebody rolls up with all the correct terms, and just bowls you over about how ignorant you are about something that(to them) is a big deal.

Sorta like the people who come here and make a casual comment about gardening or something, and I give them the grand tour, complete with microscopes, DNA descriptions, and on and on til they run off screaming and I have to sic the chupacabra on them, so they can finish participating in the lecture on scientific gardening.

More or less.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, its confusing at best. AND, Some of them feel just as good walking down the street as a man as they feel good walking down the street as a t gal.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

@Clem, thank you. You tryed. 

As serious as you sound, it still seems double talk.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I worked in a factory in the 1970s, Kenny clamed to be a woman in a man's body. I knew him while he was taking hormones, electrolysis on his facial hair. He was the only son with four older sisters and three younger sisters. His father worked at a nearby factory on the day shift and this factory on the afternoon shift. I guess to afford such a big family. 
He was always after me for sex. Over all, he seemed like a guy that liked to do stuff with other guys like a gay guy and not what I think women want to do. He changed his name to Kimberly. I took another job before he had saved enough to afford the surgery, but he had described it to me in detail.
He figured that only gay guys would be attracted to him as another dude, but as a post surgery transsexual, he'd be desired by straight guys. Not sure that is true.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Women's clothes button on the wrong side.....Just saying.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

DKWunlimited said:


> Has anyone here know someone all the way going through the process? I have known a few that were most of the way complete, but met them after name changes and living as the new gender for a while.
> This Christmas I found out that a young man who I have known since his birth has moved to another state, and begun the process. He/she was advised to place distance from everyone previously known and let the old gender/ person "die".
> I am having a bit of a time letting go of 21 years of memories and pictures by just saying "that person is dead" Don't transgender people have to have a childhood and memories shared with family?


There is no reason for you to let go of 21 years of memories any more than you would if your friend had passed away and there is a chance that at some point, you can resume contact. The gender and identity associated with the person you know is changing and for some, it's easier to transition if people aren't hanging onto preconceived notions and pressuring to not transition. 

It's not an easy process and if you read through some of the comments, you'll likely understand why it's often easier to transition elsewhere.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Skamp said:


> I’m hung up on the term, isn’t this simply gay?


Gay would mean that someone is attracted to their own gender but someone who is transexual feels they were born the wrong gender. It's not about sexual attraction but sexual identity.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup, its confusing at best. AND, Some of them feel just as good walking down the street as a man as they feel good walking down the street as a t gal.


You seem to have no understanding of the subject and I'm not sure where you're getting your information. A transexual does not feel just as good walking down the street as a man as they do as a woman. If they were content with their birth gender, they wouldn't feel the need to transition.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The term "transgender" is so broadly used that it covers everything from transvestites, partial or full surgical homosexuals regardless if they are a man with testosterone reduction and breast implants or a woman choosing testosterone increase and breast reduction to grow facial hair and look masculine. it is a term that is practically without a true definition.

The terminology ambiguity of "transgender" aside, having worked with a number of gay males and lesbians in the work place, I knew of one financially well off gay man at work who was no longer satisfied with being the feminine transvestite gay in his relationship attempts.

As he set up his two year or so total surgical transition to female , I recall that the company accommodated his choice by instructing we supervisors to ensure our staff did not ridicule or harass him and when he was in the middle of his process he was given an access key to the locked door executive / special need lavatories around the plant.

After he completed all procedures he could have done locally, he took an extended medical leave of absence to have the final phase of surgery completed and returned to work a few months later as a total body appearance woman.

She returned to the same job she had held as a man until she partnered or married a guy (it was the 1990s so I don't know if the sex change allowed her to marry or not).

Regardless, she continued to work at the plant as a married woman for about a year until her husband's employer transferred him and she gave us her two week notice to travel with him.

If the gay man surgically changed to a woman couldn't marry the guy who was with her then is still with him , I would think they legally married when it became legal wherever they moved to.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I want people to be comfortable in there own skin however they got it or choose to make it. If a person accepts who they are and are happy, and accept me for who I am, it's all good.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I knew of 2 T gals that worked as cooks at a café in town. One later worked at a glass factory where I worked. They had to dress as men all the time. I was told that they were Ts by others in town who knew them.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

They are some of the most vulnerable in the dating world. It’s scary how many people target them and inflict so much harm.
It takes guts to come out and tell friends and family.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Echoesechos said:


> They are some of the most vulnerable in the dating world. It’s scary how many people target them and inflict so much harm.
> It takes guts to come out and tell friends and family.


Having read far too may threads of the subject, I would suggest that transgender people are also the most misunderstood.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have to get up a couple times a night now that its colder (usually 3 or 4 in summer) to go to the bathroom. Getting back to bed, I think on things before sleeping. Not going into some of the things I thought/dreamed about, I remember thinking last night, that
There are going to be more and more of these kinds of people. In doing this, dressing in drag, they are, to an extent, exibitionists. I wear Old West clothes and such a couple times a year to such venues. Im an Old West Exibitionist. These people are still men somewhere in there phycic? As such, they were used to going around shirtless in their past, and so, when finally sporting boobs, they don't feel the inhibition in showing them as women do. ALL that being the case, I see, in a time coming, more and more men gravitating to T girls as they are less and less inhibited then women,dress in public in sexier clothes, have bigger hair, ect. I also foresewomen becoming less and less inhibited by necessity to try to corrall whats left of straight men. In time, I predict the Beach Boys song coming true lol. Say in 50yrs.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It is not exibitionism. Most of the time you will never even know that they have adjusted their bodies to be the same as their gender. Especially if done in their late teens early 20's.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

My oldest child transitioned his junior year. It was a surprise to me but it made sense after I really thought about it. I completely support his decision. He didn't move away or distance himself. He just became who he was. His high school was amazing and allowed him to walk with his class as his "new" gender. They even allowed his diploma to be printed later after he had his name legally changed. 

I'm really sad he had to go through his life so long being forced into a mold he didn't fit. I was really heart broken by the fact that I also tried to force him into that mold too. Its really difficult for someone who does identify with their own gender to understand what someone who doesn't goes through. 

I can understand why someone would want a fresh start , where they can be completely themselves without anyone elses preconceived ideas about them to get in the way of the transition. Because some people, even though supportive and well meaning, will think it's just a phase or confusion .


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Not a big enough like button for your post dmm. Or for you.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> I have to get up a couple times a night now that its colder (usually 3 or 4 in summer) to go to the bathroom. Getting back to bed, I think on things before sleeping. Not going into some of the things I thought/dreamed about, I remember thinking last night, that
> There are going to be more and more of these kinds of people. In doing this, dressing in drag, they are, to an extent, exibitionists. I wear Old West clothes and such a couple times a year to such venues. Im an Old West Exibitionist. These people are still men somewhere in there phycic? As such, they were used to going around shirtless in their past, and so, when finally sporting boobs, they don't feel the inhibition in showing them as women do. ALL that being the case, I see, in a time coming, more and more men gravitating to T girls as they are less and less inhibited then women,dress in public in sexier clothes, have bigger hair, ect. I also foresewomen becoming less and less inhibited by necessity to try to corrall whats left of straight men. In time, I predict the Beach Boys song coming true lol. Say in 50yrs.


Being transgender and dressing in drag are completely different things. And cosplay is another thing entirely.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

DKWunlimited said:


> Has anyone here know someone all the way going through the process? I have known a few that were most of the way complete, but met them after name changes and living as the new gender for a while.
> This Christmas I found out that a young man who I have known since his birth has moved to another state, and begun the process. He/she was advised to place distance from everyone previously known and let the old gender/ person "die".
> I am having a bit of a time letting go of 21 years of memories and pictures by just saying "that person is dead" Don't transgender people have to have a childhood and memories shared with family?


To answer you last question. I do think back on my son's childhood and I still have those fond memories...I don't remember him as my daughter, i just remember him as my child , it's hard to explain.I do sometimes slip and call him by his birth name but less and less as time has passed. He doesn't like it but knows it's not malicious, just habit.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I have to get up a couple times a night now that its colder (usually 3 or 4 in summer) to go to the bathroom. Getting back to bed, I think on things before sleeping. Not going into some of the things I thought/dreamed about, I remember thinking last night, that
> There are going to be more and more of these kinds of people. In doing this, dressing in drag, they are, to an extent, exibitionists. I wear Old West clothes and such a couple times a year to such venues. Im an Old West Exibitionist. These people are still men somewhere in there phycic? As such, they were used to going around shirtless in their past, and so, when finally sporting boobs, they don't feel the inhibition in showing them as women do. ALL that being the case, I see, in a time coming, more and more men gravitating to T girls as they are less and less inhibited then women,dress in public in sexier clothes, have bigger hair, ect. I also foresewomen becoming less and less inhibited by necessity to try to corrall whats left of straight men. In time, I predict the Beach Boys song coming true lol. Say in 50yrs.



Aren't there a bunch of pics around here of you without a shirt on ?

And what you doing thinking of transgender men while lying in bed ?


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

dmm1976 said:


> To answer you last question. I do think back on my son's childhood and I still have those fond memories...I don't remember him as my daughter, i just remember him as my child , it's hard to explain.I do sometimes slip and call him by his birth name but less and less as time has passed. He doesn't like it but knows it's not malicious, just habit.


I am sure in time everyone will adjust to the new normal. He just wasn't one that anyone saw coming, he lived with a girlfriend all the way through college and always seemed very boyish (if that makes sense?) 
I have so many questions but just don't want to intrude. How do you apply for a job in mid trans? If you move to a new area to live as the new person but then have to do all the paperwork in old gender doesn't it defeat the purpose? Do colleges reissue a degree in the new name? 
For now, everyone in the family has taken pictures of the "old" person off thier walls and facebook but I did notice the grandparents signed the Christmas cards with every child and grandchild by useing the new name.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dad, I don't perpusly think on anything. Stuff just pops into my head.
LIKE another thought/dream I had before that was, I was with Jessie James Gang. We had come to Tulsa, and were hiding out in a flop house off a street between the Dirty Book store on Lewis, and whatever the street name was that the dog house (doll house) strip joint was on. There was a block party on that street one night and Jessie went to it. We decided that there were too many cops around it, and told Jessie to get out of it and hide up with us. He wouldn't do it. Cops raided the party, and he tried to get away. As he was running from them across to our house, cops came down that street also. We came out and acted like we were fighting in the street to draw them away from Jessie. When they pulled us apart we covered them with our guns and handcuffed them with their own cuffs. There was so much noise from the party that nobody on the other street bothered us. We got into our car and left.
NOW, There aint no flop house near the Dog House. There aint no street on the other side of that street N. Jessie James was never in Tulsa, and Never in a car.
Its just dreams/thoughts that I think of.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> I have to get up a couple times a night now that its colder (usually 3 or 4 in summer) to go to the bathroom. Getting back to bed, I think on things before sleeping. Not going into some of the things I thought/dreamed about, I remember thinking last night, that
> There are going to be more and more of these kinds of people. In doing this, dressing in drag, they are, to an extent, exibitionists. I wear Old West clothes and such a couple times a year to such venues. Im an Old West Exibitionist. These people are still men somewhere in there phycic? As such, they were used to going around shirtless in their past, and so, when finally sporting boobs, they don't feel the inhibition in showing them as women do. ALL that being the case, I see, in a time coming, more and more men gravitating to T girls as they are less and less inhibited then women,dress in public in sexier clothes, have bigger hair, ect. I also foresewomen becoming less and less inhibited by necessity to try to corrall whats left of straight men. In time, I predict the Beach Boys song coming true lol. Say in 50yrs.


You’re still grossly misinformed. Transgender people are not exhibitionists, it’s not about their clothing, they are no more or less inhibited than anyone else and they aren’t gays playing dress up. 

It has everything to do with believing they were born the wrong gender.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I cant say I know anything about them. Ive been to several gay bars in the past, along with several country bars, a couple 50s bars, a Mexican bar, which I should say were all clubs, a couple black clubs, a biker bar. IT WAS a bar. Ive seen several t gal performances. Seldom spoke to them, but then I hardly EVER spoke to anybody.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

You don't know anything about transgender people if you think gay men at drag shows are transgender.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I believe that there likely are as many straight men as there are gay. Id bet, IF the T girl shows were held in some other kind of club other than a gay one, thered likely be more straight men than gay men. AND, That's what I tried to say in a long winded post I put up earlier.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm giving you the benefit of your generation gap to not understand the differences.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> I believe that there likely are as many straight men as there are gay. Id bet, IF the T girl shows were held in some other kind of club other than a gay one, thered likely be more straight men than gay men. AND, That's what I tried to say in a long winded post I put up earlier.


I believe you are confusing cross dressing with transexual. Your T shows are not what you are calling them.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> I believe that there likely are as many straight men as there are gay. Id bet, IF the T girl shows were held in some other kind of club other than a gay one, thered likely be more straight men than gay men. AND, That's what I tried to say in a long winded post I put up earlier.


It's still quite clear you don't understand at all and drag shows are entirely different than transgender and has absolutely nothing to do with being gay. 

I think you're confusing transvestite and transgender but neither are gay. I'm still confused as to why you feel that drag shows would appeal to straight men but in either case, drag shows have absolutely nothing to do with transgenders.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

What I do understand, I don't understand. Friends have a son doing this, he/she is being very rude and disrespectful of the parents, who have taken over his college debt and that ain't a small thing. He calls himself something I'm not sure of either, think he says gender queer. I really don't know what that is.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds like, more than anything else, he's too into himself.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

wr, go to U Tubes, and type in, (Do Transgendered women think that all admirers are gay). See what they say.
I think that drag shows are don by gay , for the most part men who are exibitionists, and are possibly in the beginning stages of becoming a transgendered person. I believe that they are testing out the waters, so to speak. Coming out, as it were, in a crowd of appreciative, for the most part people.
Im not so sure one could say that there are several branches on a transgender type tree, each of which have their own names and differences from each other, as you could say that its just a road that, has different names to it the farther on it one travels.
BUTT, what do I know.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dad, you said you had seen pics of me with no shirt on. I guess you've never summered in Okla. I never work a shirt around the house in the summertime. I worked at the front/HOT end of a glass factory as a mechanic/greaser/oiler for 19 1/2yrs. When I got home, I went shirtless. Im going to show several pics of me, and only one is of me shirtless. I spared ya the pic of me in defeat lol
IF you can remember me taking the shirtless pics, I musta left a heck of a impression on ya lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And more The pic of me as Fonzie is with my X
The gangster pic was for going to see Gangster Squad
The Civil War pic was for a reenactment in Yale Okla. The others are representing my indian scouts, and im representing a civilian scout out of Ft Levenworth Kan.
The cowboy pics was for going to see several Old West Movies.
Betcha tird of seein my mug by now lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

opps, The upper R one is of my DD and her hubby


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> wr, go to U Tubes, and type in, (Do Transgendered women think that all admirers are gay). See what they say.
> I think that drag shows are don by gay , for the most part men who are exibitionists, and are possibly in the beginning stages of becoming a transgendered person. I believe that they are testing out the waters, so to speak. Coming out, as it were, in a crowd of appreciative, for the most part people.
> Im not so sure one could say that there are several branches on a transgender type tree, each of which have their own names and differences from each other, as you could say that its just a road that, has different names to it the farther on it one travels.
> BUTT, what do I know.


You're trying to classify everything you can think of as being transgender and not even ballpark but it's also pretty clear that you're not interested in learning anything either. 

Transgenders do not dress to draw attention to themselves, they dress as they feel suits their identity as as a way to fit in, not stand out. One has nothing to do with the other and you can dig all you want but the OP was asking questions about the transgender transition process, not drag shows. Your focus on drag shows is disrespectful to the OP and her friend, which no indication has been made that the person is an drag entertainer nor an exhibitionist in any way. 

On a positive note, if the OP reads your comments, which seem intent on equating transgender people to exhibitionists, she may come to understand why people like her friend move away to complete the transition process.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, since I know nothing about the subject, Ill just say, that ive had my say.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, since I know nothing about the subject, Ill just say, that ive had my say.


I think we were all aware of your knowledge of the subject when your first comment was to mock the subject of a serious discussion rather than offering some support or helpful advice.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........The simple fact is , these people who aren't happy with their gender , are NEVER going to achieve the happiness , they , THINK , they'll find , after they complete the transition process ! The cost of the surgery , harmones , new clothes , etc. and moving to an entirely different part of the country is NOT going to result in the people at the new location , accepting them as they have become .
..........They'd be far better OFF , staying in the gender closet , keep their job and the identity they were born WITH , and just 'Tough' it out where they were raised ! , fordy


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I have heard that MANY people are happy with the gender change.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Some folks should probably have their comma removed.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

fordy said:


> ..........The simple fact is , these people who aren't happy with their gender , are NEVER going to achieve the happiness , they , THINK , they'll find , after they complete the transition process ! The cost of the surgery , harmones , new clothes , etc. and moving to an entirely different part of the country is NOT going to result in the people at the new location , accepting them as they have become .
> ..........They'd be far better OFF , staying in the gender closet , keep their job and the identity they were born WITH , and just 'Tough' it out where they were raised ! , fordy


Obviously that's your opinion and one you're entitled to hold but I have an acquaintace who's very happy with the decision not to 'tough it out' many years ago. She's happy, well adjusted, an extremely successful business woman, who's contributed a great deal to her community and and enjoys a loving home life.

In my opinion that seems more preferable to isolating oneself while toughing it out in the gender closet but the question I would have is how your advice is beneficial to to OP although it doesn't seem to evidence why so many transgender people feel the need to leave their communities to transition where they are free from judgement and unwanted opinions.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

wr said:


> Obviously that's your opinion and one you're entitled to hold but I have an acquaintace who's very happy with the decision not to 'tough it out' many years ago. She's happy, well adjusted, an extremely successful business woman, who's contributed a great deal to her community and and enjoys a loving home life.
> 
> In my opinion that seems more preferable to isolating oneself while toughing it out in the gender closet but the question I would have is how your advice is beneficial to to OP although it doesn't seem to evidence why so many transgender people feel the need to leave their communities to transition where they are free from judgement and unwanted opinions.


...........There are 2 sides of the 'Happy' Coin....One side is the changes made by the person through surgery , hormones , etc. The other side is the acceptance factor that all those adults that the person has to interact with on a daily basis . This situation may improve as society evolves , but different parts of the country may not be so.........accepting ., fordy


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

fordy said:


> ...........There are 2 sides of the 'Happy' Coin....One side is the changes made by the person through surgery , hormones , etc. The other side is the acceptance factor that all those adults that the person has to interact with on a daily basis . This situation may improve as society evolves , but different parts of the country may not be so.........accepting ., fordy


That would be a compelling argument for the relocation that the OP mentioned but I'm not certain how people would be able to identify a transgendered person so I'm not certain how their personal happiness would be affected.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

wr said:


> That would be a compelling argument for the relocation that the OP mentioned but I'm not certain how people would be able to identify a transgendered person so I'm not certain how their personal happiness would be affected.


...........Let's say a TG moves to a new , small community ........and decides to try and find a person to 'Date' , so , he is now a she ! No one can tell and ALL have accepted she as a she . She , finds a date and he and doesn't find out until their second date..........and is NOT happy because he wanted a real she . Now , she has been exposed and it'll take about a day or so and the WHOLE community will know the truth . NOT good for she , although she may eventually find a he that is totally accepting and live happily ever after . Then again , she may view her 'outing' as recreating the same Unacceptable environment that she moved away from . , fordy


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Pp


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

fordy said:


> ...........Let's say a TG moves to a new , small community ........and decides to try and find a person to 'Date' , so , he is now a she ! No one can tell and ALL have accepted she as a she . She , finds a date and he and doesn't find out until their second date..........and is NOT happy because he wanted a real she . Now , she has been exposed and it'll take about a day or so and the WHOLE community will know the truth . NOT good for she , although she may eventually find a he that is totally accepting and live happily ever after . Then again , she may view her 'outing' as recreating the same Unacceptable environment that she moved away from . , fordy


Because we all know that the main goal of a transgender person is to go out and find a mate as soon as possible.

I understand how people don't "get it" it's really hard to wrap your mind around something when you don't have any point of reference to start with. 

My son was in deep depression and was cutting himself in junior high. It wasn't till AFTER he finally came out that he was able to be happy and comfortable with himself. Which is so very important when you are striving for true happiness. If he hadn't been able to become the person he felt he is, I'm afraid what could've happened. Transgender especially teen and tween, don't know how to cope with their feelings anymore than a straight person can cope with them being transgender. It's new to them too and the stigma in society just makes it worse. 

In the words of one of my favorite drag queens ( who also happens to be gay) 
"If you can't love yourself how the hell you gonna love anyone else?"

PS on the drag note....that is entertaining, it's what those people do for a living or try to.. Yes, maybe most are gay but there are drag queens that aren't. Most of those "women" on stage live as men in there off time. They even have stage names.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

A small side note here. As far as relocating to a small town and then the town finding out the secret.

I have a friend that dated a transgender woman. She did tell him before they slept together however he says that had she not told him, he NEVER would have known. Everything looked and felt just as it would have naturally.


----------

